# Turner Motorsport Twitter 'Takeover', with Dane Cameron



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Dane Cameron is undoubtedly one of the most talented young drivers in the American sports car scene today, voted one of the Top Ten best drivers in the Rolex series scoring his first GT win in 2012. With a very strong background in open wheel racing, Cameron has had success in both ALMS and Grand-AM driving both prototype and GT cars, scoring his first Pole at Sebring in 2012 in LMP2. In 2009 Cameron made his break into the Sportscar world, recording second fastest lap in his first Rolex 24 Hour, continuing on to score six top ten finishes in his first year.

In 2014 Cameron signed on with Turner Motorsport for a full TUDOR United Sportscar Championship season driving the No. 94 GTD BMW Z4. In his first appearance driving the blue and yellow Turner BMW, he and his team mates managed a 7th place finish in the Rolex 24 at Daytona. Cameron went on to capture the Pole for the 62nd Annual Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring, dominating much of the race, ultimately finishing 7th.

Most recently Cameron has captured victories at both Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca and Watkins Glen as well as a strong third place finish at Canadian Tire Motorsport Park. On July 24th Cameron will be back in action in the No. 94 BMW Z4 as Turner Motorsport travels to Indianapolis Motor Speedway for the next round of the Tudor United SportsCar Championship.

Dane will take over the Turner Motorsport twitter account on *Wednesday July 23rd* from IMS to answer any questions you may have, be sure to tune into @Turnermotrsport on Twitter from *5pm-7pm ET* to be a part of the conversation.


----------

